# Scanner Frequency



## rcr61773 (Apr 9, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what frequency for communications between, engineer, conductor, and train crew?
I will be traveling on the Silver Meteor from NY to FL. (I do have Amtrak frequencies from "On track On line" website.) 
My last trip all I really heard was Defect Detector transmissions.

I appreciate the help and advise.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 9, 2019)

The list of frequencies used from OTOL is all you'll need. From NYP to the Division Post between Torresdale and HOLMES is Channel 60/60 they change to 54/54 there. As for what they use on CSX? Use the OTOL guide. CSX uses two channels for each section of railroad. One channel is defined as a "Road Channel" which is what defect detectors transmissions broadcast on, as well as the Head End crew calling signals, and if the dispatcher needs to call the crew. The second channel is the "Dispatchers Channel". This is the channel that is used if a crew needs to talk to the Dispatcher. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## rcr61773 (Apr 9, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> The list of frequencies used from OTOL is all you'll need. From NYP to the Division Post between Torresdale and HOLMES is Channel 60/60 they change to 54/54 there. As for what they use on CSX? Use the OTOL guide. CSX uses two channels for each section of railroad. One channel is defined as a "Road Channel" which is what defect detectors transmissions broadcast on, as well as the Head End crew calling signals, and if the dispatcher needs to call the crew. The second channel is the "Dispatchers Channel". This is the channel that is used if a crew needs to talk to the Dispatcher.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thank You!


----------

